# MiViZu travel package arrived



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

My Mivizu travel package arrived today...and the jury's still out on it. It certainly holds the Kindle more securely, and I like the stand feature, but it feels a little flimsy. I also tend to hit the page buttons more with this than the stock cover. I'm going to give it a chance, though. I guess the search will continue for a cover. M-edge maybe? Those Stylz covers look nice, too, but I worry they might be a little bulky.

Nemo


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I got mine last week and I agree w/you that it's not as sturdy as I would have liked/hoped for.  I also find it a bit more awkward to hold, but I'm getting used to it now.  And for the price it was worth trying, especially since it included the light.  I have already pre-ordered the pebbled Navy Blue M-edge cover and judging from all the wonderful things I've heard I think that one will be the best.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Ruby you will love the M-Edge. I have no complaints & have really enjoyed mine.   I have the Marine Blue on my wish list & the one I have now is red.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree with Linda. I have the red M-Edge and I love it. I had pre-order the Marine Blue. Hope to get it soon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I can tell I'm going to eventually have to order an M-edge...as moderator of Accessories, I need to have personal experience with all the accessories, don't I?  Don't I?

Betsy


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy,  I think that is a very good point.  If I tell my man I'm your assistant can I get away with that too??


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes Betsy. You have to! No question about it. You have no choice.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Linda, I cannot wait till it arrives!  I initially wanted the red one, but then when the other colors came out I had a really hard time deciding.  I am sure I'll be thrilled


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mydreamywish said:


> Betsy, I think that is a very good point. If I tell my man I'm your assistant can I get away with that too??


By all means! You are ALL my assistants. Go forth and purchase! Tee-hee. 

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

No choice at all, Betsy.

And besides, with a Kindle named Eleanor you know she needs different outfits for different occasions....


L


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Mnemosyne said:


> My Mivizu travel package arrived today...and the jury's still out on it. It certainly holds the Kindle more securely, and I like the stand feature, but it feels a little flimsy. I also tend to hit the page buttons more with this than the stock cover. I'm going to give it a chance, though. I guess the search will continue for a cover. M-edge maybe? Those Stylz covers look nice, too, but I worry they might be a little bulky.
> 
> Nemo


Nemo, mine arrived today, too. I haven't opened it yet because it is to be another one of those things I am supposed to wrap for Christmas... I do plan however to wait until hubby heads back to Houston on Monday to take a peek before I get out the Christmas wrap... ssshhhh, don't tell him!!


Spoiler



I may even have to try it out first!!


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

I ordered this from Amazon as well, and my verdict is "Don't bother".  I like the light.  I've briefly tried the Kindle inside the cover and came away unimpressed.  It is a bit flimsy, and the stand was very upright, making it hard to read.  I think a lot of it has to do with the fact that the "binding" is at the top of the case and not the side. 

It does come with very brief instructions - 4 bullets and a non-800 number to call.  Must be a very small operation  

I guess the quality is adequate for the price, especially considering the light is included. I will probably end up putting it on the Marketplace unless my Dad really wants it. 

Hello, other accessories  

Marci


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I think this is the same cover I have and I really like it. I did not find flimsy at all and I find it very easy to hold with my Kindle and use, I like having access to all the buttons on both sides. I did by mine with out the light in green leather so maybe it is a different quality than these that sold with the light?


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Octochick said:


> I think this is the same cover I have and I really like it. I did not find flimsy at all and I find it very easy to hold with my Kindle and use, I like having access to all the buttons on both sides. I did by mine with out the light in green leather so maybe it is a different quality than these that sold with the light?


I also have this one but in pink leather and like Octochick wonder if because ours was the one without the light if it may be a different quality. I don't find mine to be flimsy either. I like it very much but I am still "lusting" after the marble blue medge cover.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

A difference in quality could explain the great price!

Betsy


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi - 

You all could be right!  This was just my initial experience with it... I was probably a bit hasty in posting my opinion of the travel case so soon.  I will give it another try later on.  I may very well end up exchanging it for another color  

I was trying to find the site for this on Amazon and could not seem to locate it.  Does any know what it is & care to post the link?  I think I tossed the shipping slip with all the info I need on it  

Right now I'm using the original Kindle cover which is working fine so far.

Love to hear more thoughts about this case from others just to know how others are experiencing the same case.

Cheers,

Marci


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey Marci,
If you go to the photo section of this board I posted pics of mine under "Kindle Makeover". I think you should be able to see if it looks the same...

here is the link:
http://www.amazon.com/Travel-Package-Amazon-Kindle-Leather/dp/B001ESPB5G/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&qid=1226788774&sr=8-5


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks, Octochick -

That is indeed the one!

Appreciate the help.

Marci


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Marci said:


> I ordered this from Amazon as well, and my verdict is "Don't bother". I like the light. I've briefly tried the Kindle inside the cover and came away unimpressed. It is a bit flimsy, and the stand was very upright, making it hard to read. I think a lot of it has to do with the fact that the "binding" is at the top of the case and not the side.
> 
> It does come with very brief instructions - 4 bullets and a non-800 number to call. Must be a very small operation
> 
> ...


OK, I was going to wait until Monday after hubby went back to Houston to check mine out, but after the latest posts decided to just wait until he went to bed!! I do not consider this case to be flimsy, I like the "lightness" of it... I am all for less bulk. As for the stand being too upright, the stand is adjustable. If you use the bottom snap it is pretty upright, but undoing the top snap to extend the (for lack of better word) strap, then I find the angle fairly comfortable. I am pleased so far. I love that the back buttons are accessible and holding this cover is very close to reading nekkid (Kindle, not me) and I like that, too. One more thing, mine did not come with instructions on putting the Kindle in the case, but I already know how thanks to a fellow KB member! I haven't tried the light yet, but is is the Mighty Bright Xtra Flex2 which I have heard good reviews on these boards. I ordered this package after seeing Octochick's and liked the way it looked.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

Ruby said:


> I got mine last week and I agree w/you that it's not as sturdy as I would have liked/hoped for. I also find it a bit more awkward to hold, but I'm getting used to it now. And for the price it was worth trying, especially since it included the light. I have already pre-ordered the pebbled Navy Blue M-edge cover and judging from all the wonderful things I've heard I think that one will be the best.


Yeah, I put in a pre-order for the Black M-edge, too, to go with my Whimsical skin. I'm going to wind up spending more on accessories than on the Kindle itself!

Nemo


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mnemosyne said:


> Yeah, I put in a pre-order for the Black M-edge, too, to go with my Whimsical skin. I'm going to wind up spending more on accessories than on the Kindle itself!
> 
> Nemo


Now you're getting the hang of it!

Betsy


----------

